# Gyeon Wet Coat vs AF Aqua Coat vs Beadjuice



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one you prefer and why? Are there any durability differences?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Interested to see peoples responses to this


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used Wetcoat and bead juice and was with a mate when we did his car with aqua coat.

In my opinion Wetcoat and Beadjuice have me similar results and durabity. I would choose bead juice as it works out a bit cheaper and it can also be applied dry which i don't think Wetcoat can.

Aquacoat i dont rate and initial results werent as good as the other two.

I am thinking though of trying Wetcoat concentrate meaning I can choose my dilution rate to see how that goes.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What kind of durability you are achieving?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've used wetcoat and beadjuice on my wheels and found that beadjuice gave more protection in that brake dust could be very nearly totally removed with the pressure washer. 

Opposite effect with wetcoat, brake dust was quite clingy with that on. Was topping up both each wash so no idea on durability.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Bead juice for me. Lasted longer and dry application for days when you have that little bit more time.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've used beadjuicd, wetcoat and Carpro hydr02 lite. 

Not sure on durability as they're typically used through winter and regularly topped up. But for water behaviour I would marginally say wetcoat performs better. Ease of application would be beadjuice.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have only tried Bead Juice but it is superb, I have always done it via the wet application because it is so easy and the water behaviour and the beads are awesome.

I reckon you could easily get a month out of it, but I alternate two weekly between Bead Juice and Sonax BSD, as they are sat on top of BH DSW (over winter). I guess that makes it harder to tell which product is still working. The Bead Juice will more than likely go away after winter.

I’m interested to see that people apply it dry, a friend of mine uses it and for the first time he tried it, he did a dry application and struggled to get it off, so it put me off and i’ve only done it wet. Must go back and try it.

Sounds like a good excuse too get all three and try them out


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've applied hydr02 lite very the dry method. Applied it like any generic spray sealant or QD. Sprayed on the panel and spread with a MF. A separate MF to remove. No issues at all


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What kind of durability you are achieving?


Like Yellow Dave said I use it through winter as well and tends to get topped up when it's still protecting but I'd say I've had at least 2 month between top ups and again didn't notice a difference between wetcoat and beadjuice. Haven't had the issues that Tim had either might be dependant on the style of alloys?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I use Gyeon Wet Coat and AF Aqua Coat and find them both to be quality products and very easy to use with good results...I have not used the bead juice yet so cannot comment.SJ.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> I use Gyeon Wet Coat and AF Aqua Coat and find them both to be quality products and very easy to use with good results...I have not used the bead juice yet so cannot comment.SJ.


Thats intetesting. It was rojer386 that i was referring earlier who used it on his white m140. Have to say i wasnt impressed the sheeting and beading just didnt seem as if it was offering much protection. I have autoallure rapidcoath20 and found it similar.

I might try aquacoat on my car next time I wash as think rojer386 left it at mine :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Give the aqua coat a whirl macca just be spearing with the spray and after the rinse off the beading was and still is superb on my Subaru 2 months on.SJ.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Give the aqua coat a whirl macca just be spearing with the spray and after the rinse off the beading was and still is superb on my Subaru 2 months on.SJ.


Cheers jedi. As I said we gave rojer386 Beemer a maintenance wash at mine and used aquacoat spray on rinse off but we both just felt it didn't give as good results as the others. Will defo give it a go again now :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Cheers jedi. As I said we gave rojer386 Beemer a maintenance wash at mine and used aquacoat spray on rinse off but we both just felt it didn't give as good results as the others. Will defo give it a go again now :thumb:


Was the vehicle fully decontaminated?As in the past I have had problems with Gyeon wet coat when used on paint work that has not been intensively cleaned...as the Gyeon seemed not to bond properly as the paint work was rough but at the time I had time constraints I.E..."just being lazy"lol.....:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Was the vehicle fully decontaminated?As in the past I have had problems with Gyeon wet coat when used on paint work that has not been intensively cleaned...as the Gyeon seemed not to bond properly as the paint work was rough but at the time I had time constraints I.E..."just being lazy"lol.....:thumb:.SJ.


SJ (Not sure why predictive changed SJ to jedi on my earlier post :lol I tend to use those type of products during winter so before winter it's gets a good decon then protected with a winter wax I used wowos Nanocoat, m and k winter show wax and AbsolutWax boast this year on the two cars. Wetcoat etc then gets used when I wash the car so they never get a full decon prior to use and for me it's why I use them as it offers easy protection during winter.

If I had to decon I probably wouldn't use them but I suppose then that may be why ive had issues though not with bead juice or Wetcoat :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

So are people spraying beadjuice onto the wheels whilst they are on the car? I do use it but have stayed away for applying it to the wheels as I thought that any overspray may have interfered with the adheasion of the brake pad with the disk. I will quantify this by adding that I don't know what I'm talking about, it was just that it was my gut reaction so I have stayed away from applying it to the wheels.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Cheers jedi. As I said we gave rojer386 Beemer a maintenance wash at mine and used aquacoat spray on rinse off but we both just felt it didn't give as good results as the others. Will defo give it a go again now :thumb:


It was on my Dads Merc! Having been a big fan of Wetcoat for sometime now, I found it hard to love away from it but when I got a good deal on some AF AC I grabbed it. The Merc had no protection whatsoever but was given the usual cleaning methods and decontamination. I sprayed AC on the car and even immediately after rinsing the beading was not all that impressive.

I then gave the car a dusting with Wetcoat and on rinsing the beading and sheeting was like night and day. That was around 1.5 months now and its still beading and sheeting really well.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Chris Donaldson said:


> So are people spraying beadjuice onto the wheels whilst they are on the car? I do use it but have stayed away for applying it to the wheels as I thought that any overspray may have interfered with the adheasion of the brake pad with the disk. I will quantify this by adding that I don't know what I'm talking about, it was just that it was my gut reaction so I have stayed away from applying it to the wheels.


Initially will you notice a lack of bite to the brake. But this is immediately removed by the physical friction and abrasion of the braking surfaces.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris Donaldson said:


> So are people spraying beadjuice onto the wheels whilst they are on the car? I do use it but have stayed away for applying it to the wheels as I thought that any overspray may have interfered with the adheasion of the brake pad with the disk. I will quantify this by adding that I don't know what I'm talking about, it was just that it was my gut reaction so I have stayed away from applying it to the wheels.


All 3 products initially mentioned say they are suitable for all exterior surfaces. The only surface I don't spray on is the windscreen and this is just my own personal preference as it's generally well coated with h2go. I've had no issues with it and as with every time I wash any car whether using beadjuice etc or not I drive back and forward a few times pumping the brakes to dry them off and make sure any water or product is removed from the discs and working as they should.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

macca666 said:


> All 3 products initially mentioned say they are suitable for all exterior surfaces. The only surface I don't spray on is the windscreen and this is just my own personal preference as it's generally well coated with h2go. I've had no issues with it and as with every time I wash any car whether using beadjuice etc or not I drive back and forward a few times pumping the brakes to dry them off and make sure any water or product is removed from the discs and working as they should.


How long would you say h2go lasts?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Can wetcoat be applied to a vehicle with no wax on the surface? And would this still offer good protection? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Commander2874 said:


> Can wetcoat be applied to a vehicle with no wax on the surface? And would this still offer good protection? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


No reason why not.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Commander2874 said:


> How long would you say h2go lasts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I normally get a good 2 to 3 month out of it various factors can affect it the likes of weather and time of year, how often your wipers are used while it's applied, is screenwash used etc.

What I found as well which I thought strange I tend to get less durability on the mx5 than I do on my jeep and my old Beemer. Don't know if it's the rake of the screen or what but I definitely notice a difference and all other factors are similar.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. Ordered both h2go and wetcoat. Look forward to using them

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Dodo Juice future armor has been left out, great stuff can be applied to wet car.

Not sure about durability as ive only used a month and I apply it after every wash.

Beads are good and I can say for sure it lasts at least a week (that the longest ive gone before re applying but im sure it will last a lot longer than that


----------

